# IO is freaking me out haha



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

So she's been pawing and digging, but I went out there and she got up and her sides sucked in to where I can see her hip bones. I thought she had already dropped the babies, but I'm guessing this is what it really looks like? 
She also lifts her tail and I can see her pooch sucking in... what is that?
ALSO! 
If I'm feeling correctly in the right place.. her ligs are soft.
Not sure if I'm ready for this yet, please tell me this is just the beginning? haha At the same time, I wanna see babies! :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's in early labor....when the pooch sucks in tightly, she's contracting...seeing hip bones means she's dropped, has her udder filled?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats Jessica shes getting ready!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

real close.... :thumb:


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Seeing a bit is white milky discharge... So am I looking at hours or days?
Thanks!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

probably middle of the night - hehehe


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

And yes, her udder is pretty big now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yep hours.... or less :thumbup:


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

kelebek said:


> probably middle of the night - hehehe


oh my! LOL they're like right outside our bedroom window hahaha


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you take some pics? I am on facebook now - sorry - was playing a game so didn't know you sent me a message


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll try and take pics in a bit. It's getting dark now and I'll only have a flashlight plus my son wants his mama for now LOL


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

I have pictures on facebook. She's pushing now! O_O I'm just sitting with her..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

are you sure it is pushing? She doesn't look posty or anything in the pics .... or is she just trying to get comfy?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some pictures for reference. You will notice that the ligaments are completely gone around the tail head and it will sink in to look more like a cow tail head. Hope these help. You can also get my phone number off of any of the sections here, off of my website, or info section of my facebook if you need ANYTHING - I keep my phone by my bed and i wont be going to bed for another 4-5 hours!

This is what posty looks like - look at her back legs -










And then when they are pushing this is the "typical" position -


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

She had twins


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrates to you I bet you are super excited I can't wait for pictures


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome!!! So... :kidblue: :kidblue: or :kidblue: :kidred: or :kidred: :kidred: ?


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

:kidblue: :kidblue: One is moonspotted and the other is light brown and white.
I will have pictures tomorrow! Promise!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah!!! congrats!!! Can't wait to see them!!! She definately had me fooled by the pics!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats... :leap:


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Right?! That's why I was so confused and kind of freaking out thinking "you don't look ready IO!" but then she plopped down and started pushing LOL


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the congrats! I'm so tired now! haha


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats! So sorry I didnt see you had sent me a message adn I closed my laptop and headed out without looking at my FB. Glad all went well and you got the advise I would have said too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone for the congrats! I'm so tired now! haha


 Your welcome... go get... that well deserved rest... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Pics posted in Birth Announcements more on Facebook!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

:clap: Congrats!


----------



## Mary Thomas (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats on the twins :clap:

Mary Ann
2TDM Boer Goats
in South Texas


----------

